# [SOLVED] DVD DL External recorder to record from VHS player?



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

#1 Can I use an External laptop DVD DL recorder to record from a VHS player?
In other words, how do I connect a VCR/VHS player to an External DVD dual layer Recorder to Record to DVD?
Can this be done? :banghead:

#2 My laptop has a DVD Super Multi DL drive which should record from VHS to DVD - but I have only used the Single layer using the ROXIO Easy VHS to DVD 3 plus BUT it ties up my laptop. It takes the full length of movie PLUS it takes longer than that to Burn to the DVD. The ROXIO works but takes FOREVER. 

Any other suggestions are always appreciated. 

Thanks loads.:smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD DL External recorder to record from VHS player?*

1) Can't be directly connected. You would need to input/capture on a PC, then burn as needed.

2) You can only record from VHS in real time. There is no way to decrease the time needed to complete the process.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: DVD DL External recorder to record from VHS player?*

Thank you. Your post answers my questions.


----------

